# A bunch of hardware related questions



## topgear (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a bunch hardware related of questions to ask. I am presenting them one
by one. Members please reply. While replying please mention
the source or website link ( If any), Also quote the number
of each question, Here are my questions:

1. *What will happen if motherboard touches the cabinet's
   that side metal where mounting holes are located with
   out that yellow-gold colored heads & screws.*

2. What is the difference between Intel's Dual Core & Core
   2 Duo Processors?

3. Will it harm my computer if I plug in a CAT5 cable
   (RJ-45 Jack)into my computer while it is running.

4. If I plug in a one end of a cat5 (RJ-45 Jack)cable into
   my computer & leave the other end of the cable unplugged,
   Will the red cross disappear from my network adapters icon
   (in win2000, winxp or vista)

5. Whole list of quad core processor supported chipsets
   (intel, nvidia etc.)

6. whole list of ddr3  RAM supported chipsets

7. will grforce 6200, 6600, 6800 & 7300,
   (Pci express X16)
   gfx cards works with intel p965, G965, nvidia 
   nforce 500, 510, 570, 590, 650, 680 chipsets.

8. What's the price of DDR2 800 MHZ RAm in India?
   What's the price of DDR3 RAM (if available) in India?


----------



## assasin (Jun 20, 2007)

1.didnt understand ur q.

2.C2D is a dual core proccy.if u wanna know the diff between C2D and Pentium D then they r :
i>C2D = core architecture, Pentium D = Netburst Architecture
ii>C2D ->unified L2 for both cores, Penium D ->separate L2 for the 2 cores

3> No.

4>it'll show that a network cable is unplugged.

5>nVidia -> 650,680
Intel -> 945,946,965,975 (only few chipset mobos with 945/946 chipsets support quad core),P35,P33,X38

6>most Intel Bearlake chipsets do.

7>yes

8>1GB DDR2 800MHZ ->2200-2500


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 20, 2007)

^^^

1. Nothin... The mobos're usually seated in such mountin screws which're screwed to d cabby... A 9mm gap is left bw d mobo and cabby...

8. DDR3 is jus launched fer the bearlakes... Highly expensive since its not the mainstrm..


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2007)

one more question:
*will it harm mobo if I connect cabinet's power switch's red and white wire
wrongly (ie red wire in mobos - pin and white wire in mobos + pin) into the mobo's ps_on head*



			
				gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> 1. Nothin... The mobos're usually seated in such mountin screws which're screwed to d cabby... A 9mm gap is left bw d mobo and cabby...



thanks guys for your replies

what will happen if somehow the mobo touches the cabi's metal without those mounting screws

Also what is the ATX 4-pin VGA power connector  (found mostly in sli mobos) *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1087&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171 . How can I find a connector for it as my psun have no such connectors.

also what is the cost of molex to pci xpress power connector


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 21, 2007)

> what will happen if somehow the mobo touches the cabi's metal without those mounting screws


Smoke!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2007)

Guys What should I consider while connecting cabinet's power switch head into the mobos ps_on pins or tell me the procedure of cnnecting the cabinet's power switch head
into the mobos ps_on head.


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 22, 2007)

You can connect it both ways,no prob.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks! bro


----------

